# My Locomotive Fleet!



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

Take a look and tell me what you like! I have more of the budget level locomotives and only two steam locomotives that are DCC/DC compatible. 

For the pictures with just the numbers, I will provide info here:

0687- Bachmann NS GP50 High Hood & Atlas/Kato SP High Hood (sorry, i don't know the model # for the SP High Hood)

0688- Life-Like GP38-2 SF (Red/Silver Warbonnet) High Hood (2 units with the same road #, but I will modify one of them)

0689- Athearn F7A's Napa Valley Railroad (unit on the right is a dummy)

0690- Athearn F7A SF (Yellow/Blue Warbonnet)

0691- Athearn F7A/F7B SP Daylight

0692- Walthers Trainline Alco F7A SF (Red/Silver Warbonnet)

0696- Life-Like UP GP38-2 High Hood (Came with Golden Thunder Train Set)

0707- Bachmann DCC Onboard Steam GS4 4-8-4 Black Ver.

0708- Bachmann DCC Onboard Steam SF 4-8-4 Northern (1940-1950)

0709- Bachmann DC USRA 0-6-0 UP

Rolling Stock Fleet pics coming soon!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

JJB,

That's an impressive fleet! Nice collection.

Do you know if your camera has a "macro" setting? I think your photos would be much improved for close-up shots. As it is, it appears that the camera is focusing on the books and such in the background, rather than the train in the foreground. Not trying to be critical, but you should delve into the macro setting options, and add some extra lighting, too ... a table lamp turned towards the train, etc.

Thanks for sharing a nice fleet!

TJ


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

tjcruiser said:


> JJB,
> 
> That's an impressive fleet! Nice collection.
> 
> ...


First thing's first, thanks! Now, I took the pictures with an old iPhone 3G, and since I know nothing of those settings, I didnt know they existed and I am not sure if my old iPhone has that. Ill try to take better pictures next time. Thanks!


----------

